# My wife just passed away



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm sorry to inform everyone that my wife passed away today while she was visiting her grandma in Round Rock. I don't know where to start, but I may need some help before its over.


----------



## Reloading (Oct 27, 2014)

Horrible news, we'll be praying for you.


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Prayers for you, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## gnspeed (Jan 31, 2012)

I am very sorry Prayers sent.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

**** man...
Sorry for your loss. .


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Prayers for you and all your family.


----------



## Jawbreaker (Feb 20, 2007)

Sorry.Don't know what to say sir.Someone told me this once,it kind of made sense."Where she is now she is with someone who loves her more than anyone on earth could have.My condolences.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

Words can't explain how deeply sorry I am. you and your family will stay in my family's prayers.


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss you and your family are in my prayers


----------



## 18 Hewes (Oct 31, 2006)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

So very sorry. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Prayers for you and your family, God Bless


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Sincerest condolences


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

Prayers for you and her.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm here brother whatever I can do I will.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Very sorry to hear sharkchum. No words on my end to help you with this loss. Thoughts and prayers with y'all's families. May God help ease your pain in this time of need.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

My condolences for you and your family. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I am close enough to be able to help in any way possible. I will pm my phone info. My most sincere prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

sorry for your loss! prayers sent


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

So sorry to hear that news. Prayers for you.


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

sorry for your loss my dad just passed last week prayers for you and your family


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow very sorry for your loss, prayers for you and your family


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

My heart goes out to you... I'm so very sorry for your loss. That is just heartbreaking.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Dang man. My condolences and prayers are headed your way.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Prayers to you and family.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

My condolences. I can not even imagine what you are going through but you and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Our condolences for you and your family.


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

I am very sorry Prayers sent


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

My the Lord be with you and Her. 

Please let us know how we can help?


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Sad news for sure. May she RIP. Condolences to the Family


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

That is heartbreaking news. I am very sorry for the tremendous loss.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

My sincere condolences. My prayers will be with you and your family.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I have been trying to think of what to say and coming up blank, but praying for you and your family.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm very sorry for your loss but I'm no good at finding the right words to say so I will pray for you and your family.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

John sorry for your loss. Lets know if you need some help.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Prayers.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Prayers up for you and your family.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

wow. prayers out.


----------



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

So sorry to hear this terrible news. My family is praying for yours right now. Take care and let us help where we can.


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

This is devastating news John. Please accept our sincere condolences from Katie, Rian and I. Machelle was always cool with me. I just saw her 3 weeks ago at Walmart. She will be missed.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Words seem so empty in a time like this....not sure what to say.

SharkChum - we have never met...but I know from reading your posts that you've had a tough run as of late. I'll say a prayer for you and your family.

If God brings us to it....he will also bring us through it. We may not understand the plan, but it is His plan.

Hang in here brother....lots of folks praying for you.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

If you can. Please let us know how we can assist. I am so so sorry to hear about this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm so terribly sorry for your loss, John. Anyone that is helping him out please keep me informed if I can do anything.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*SharkChum*

So sorry for your loss, thoughts and prayers your way


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm so terribly sorry for your loss, prayers and thoughts !


----------



## CRGR (Sep 8, 2014)

Condolences and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Prayers sent !!!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Awful news John. Prayers up for you and your family.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

No one can know just what you've lost;
No one can understand the cost;
But when you feel your energy drain,
Please count on us to help ease your pain.

Let us help you cope with grief;
We hope with time you'll feel relief.
We can't replace the one who's gone,
But let our concern help you carry on.


----------



## swanchez (Jun 10, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

I am very sorry John. My condolences.


----------



## Jay-Tex (Aug 19, 2009)

Prayers for you my brother...

Â«jÂ»


----------



## Capt Tom (Jul 16, 2005)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

I can't imagine your loss. Somehow, condolences just don't seem like enough. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Fishy Eye (Sep 2, 2015)

Prayer sent


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

So sorry for your loss. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Capt. Anywhere (Aug 7, 2015)

So sorry to hear this. Unimaginable. Prayers sent.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Never met you but I will help if I can. Post up what you need.

My condolences.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Sincerest Condolences


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Our deepest condolences, prayers for you & your family.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry to read this. You and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Prayers up for you and all the family.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

John, my prayers are with you and Family.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I am so sorry. I know that many of us are wishing we could do something to help. Prayers and thoughts are the best I can do, but you have those.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

My gosh man, so very sorry.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

So sorry. Prayers.


----------



## seis dedo del pie (May 12, 2010)

Johnny Boy I am devastated to hear this, Please let me know if there is anything we can do! My prayers are with you brother. Hang in there and hope to see you soon!
Brian


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Very, very saddening news. My heart goes out to you Johnny.


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow!!! I am sorry bro. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. May GOD bless you all!!!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

May the Holy Spirit give you peace and tranquility during this most difficult time John. Our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Way too young.


----------



## lindyb (Dec 11, 2013)

*I am so sorry*

I am so sorry for your loss, especially at this time of year. Here's hoping you find peace in this difficult time.


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

Prayers for you and your family...


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Prayers with you.


----------



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

John , sorry to hear the bad news, your family is in my prayers, Chris


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Im very sorry to hear this.. my prayers are with ya brotha.. very sad..


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

prayers sorry for your loss


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

I am very sorry for your loss. You have my prayers. If I can be of any help to you or your family please let me know.

Pastor Rob


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

prayers for you and your family . She is in HIS home with all the loved ones that have gone before .


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Condolences. Prayers for you.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Sharkchum, all of the 2cool nation is there for you man! We love you big guy! Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Let us be there for you.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear. I just prayed for you sharkchum, stay strong through this tough time.


----------



## Tripletime (Nov 2, 2005)

Sorry for your loss. Praying for you and for your family.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

So sorry for your loss

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## gvmtcheez (Dec 14, 2011)

Prayers sent, stay strong, let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Worst news of the year.. Way too young...

Sincerest condolences and heavy prayers for you and the family...

Help is available....just say the word...


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Sorry for your loss. Prayers for you and the family.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Condolences 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I have no words, just prayers.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Wow John. I'm so sorry man. Sent up for you.


----------



## justgettingstarted (Aug 24, 2008)

Sorry for your loss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, prayers sent.


----------



## tbdoppler (Aug 27, 2011)

So sorry, praying for your family


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Prayers sent. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss. Prayers sent for you and your family


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. May the Almighty Lord watch over her soul.
Ken


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

prayers sent for you and your family. hang in there buddy


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow sorry for your loss. Prayers sent.


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

Very sorry for your loss. Praying for you and for your family.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

I am so sorry. God bless.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry. May God guide you through this hard time


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

So sorry for your terrible loss. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

My Thoughts and Prayers for you and your family.

We are all here if you need anything.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Prayer sent to you and your family ,


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Very sorry to hear this sad news. Prayers for you and your family. Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## kc47717 (Aug 17, 2005)

Sorry to hear this very sad news. Prayers sent.


----------



## fishguru00 (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## jerkyourcroaker (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear of your wife's passing. I pray for peach for you and your family as you deal with her passing. Please know that she has been perfected in every way as she has passed to be with the Lord.

JYC


----------



## SALTWATER-ASSASSIN (Apr 14, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Prayers sent.


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. Prayers sent.


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Sorry For Your Loss*

God Bless You and Your family.
I will keep you and your family in my prayers .


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Prayers for you buddy.


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss like so many others here. I hope your kids are ok.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

So sorry to hear this. My prayers and condolences will be with you and your family.

formally known as "osoobsessed"
Www.baffinbayrodandgun.com


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about this. Let me know if I can be of any assistance to you.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Truly sorry to hear this, John. My prayers will be with you and her and all the family. Be strong.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear John.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Very sad news. Prayers for you and your family at this extremely difficult time.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I have no words for how much everyone's support means to me right now. It's the greatest feeling in the world to know that so many people are willing to help you, but it's almost unbearable to know there is nothing anyone can do or say to make it better. I would think by now that I would be able to deal with these things better but I'm not. In a little over a year I've lost my Uncle, my Grandmother, my Mother, and now my Wife. I have some friends that are driving me up there in the morning to try to figure out what to do. All I know so far is that she passed in her sleep, which is probably the best any of use could hope for, but it still doesn't make it any easier. I know all to well that none of us get out of this world alive, but I know she wasn't ready yet.


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Sad to hear of your losses Sharkchum. Lot's of Why's in life. Sending Prayers your way. 

Please let me know if I can help in some way. God Bless.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thoughts and Prayers sent.


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss. My deepest condolences. Praying for you and your family.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm in Round Rock and can lend a hand if you need one. Your wife and family are in my prayers.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

My condolences.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

our condolences.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Man Johnny I am at a loss for words here. Never would have expected to read this any time soon. Prayers for you.


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry for your loss . Your in our prayers.


----------



## TxMav (Feb 6, 2015)

My condolences. Prayers sent.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Sharkchum, if you need anything please feel free to call me. You have my number. I am so sorry. Prayers going up.


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm very sorry about the loss of your wife. I'm praying for God's peace for you.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear this new sharkchum. My prayers and condolences be with you and your love ones. May God comfort you in this difficult time.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm having a very hard time coming up with words that might be a tiny bit soothing.Just wish I could take some of your grief to lighten your load.So sorry to hear your shocking news.


----------



## Stalkin Spots (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Condolences


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Prayers sent, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Please accept our condolences on your loss.


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

Prayers up, may God hold her close now, and give your family strength 


DB


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

So sorry for your loss. May God be with you and your Family. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Liquid Assets (Sep 8, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. Prayers for your family.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Prayer sent!


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

Praying for you and your family. Very sorry.


----------



## Sandollr's sis (Jun 21, 2009)

My sincere condolences for your loss


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

So sorry ,Hang in there its gona be roughride..Prayers and Condolences


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

God bless you & your family & may God give all of you strength to get you through this.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

I wish I knew what to say to ease your pain. To endure what you have this year would be incredible for anyone. Please be strong. God has her by his side now and will take care of her.

Prayers for you.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Sharkchum, please accept my sincerest condolences. So sorry for your loss. Prayers for your wife may she rest in peace, and for your family and you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

I just saw this.So sorry.Prayers sent.


----------



## bdriscoll (Jan 6, 2007)

Very sorry for your loss. I will be praying for you. God will get you through it. Below is a poem by Henry Scott Holland that has helped my friends and family.

Death is nothing at all.
It does not count.
I have only slipped away to the next room.
I am I and you are you.
Whatever we were to each other, 
That, we still are.

Call me by my old familiar name.
Speak to me in the easy way
which you always used.
Put no difference into your tone.
Wear no forced air of solemnity or sorrow.

Laugh as we always laughed
at the little jokes we enjoyed together.
Play, smile, think of me. Pray for me.
Let my name be ever the household word
that it always was.
Let it be spoken without effect.
Without the trace of a shadow on it.

Life means all that it ever meant.
It is the same that it ever was.
There is absolute unbroken continuity.
Why should I be out of mind
because I am out of sight? 

I am but waiting for you.
For an interval.
Somewhere. Very near.
Just around the corner.

All is well.

Nothing is past; nothing is lost.
One brief moment and all will be as it was before. 
How we shall laugh at the trouble of parting when we meet again!


----------



## AggieDad (Dec 12, 2009)

Prayers up for you and your family. You have a lot of support here on 2Cool -


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

Very sorry...we are here for you.


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

I am sorry for you loss prayers sent


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Prayers up. I am truly sorry for your loss


----------



## floppodog (Dec 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your loss. May her soul rest in peace.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Condolences for your loss. God bless.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Sorry*

Sorry for your loss Sir. May God bless you and give you peace knowing she is at his side now.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

God Bless You and your Family !


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Prayers sent.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Prayers for you brother.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bdriscoll said:


> Very sorry for your loss. I will be praying for you. God will get you through it. Below is a poem by Henry Scott Holland that has helped my friends and family.
> 
> Death is nothing at all.
> It does not count.
> ...


BEST post I've EVER seen on 2cool... Thanks, Brandon...


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss, I know you don't know me but if you want someone to talk to send me a PM and I will give you my number. Remember the Lord never gives us more than he knows we can handle.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. My sincere condolences to you and your family in this tough time.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

I live just south of Austin, if you need anything holla at me. Check your pm's for a phone number.


----------



## SaltyBones (Mar 17, 2009)

Our deepest sympathies, may the Lord comfort and bless you during this time.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

So sorry to hear this, sharkchum. Prayers for you and your family


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bootmann (Aug 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, praying for you and your family


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

That's terrible news. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Capt.Troy (Aug 29, 2006)

So very sorry for your loss. You have my condolences and prayers.


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

Sorry for your loss.....


----------



## jackcu (Dec 28, 2004)

My condolences. So sorry for your loss. Prayers sent


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I am very sorry for your loss. My thoughts, prayers, and condolences go out to you and your family.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

So sorry for your loss. Condolences to you and your familily sir!


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

You and your family have my condolences. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## TXanalogkd (Oct 25, 2014)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. It's a difficult time but please keep your faith with the Lord, your wife is in a beautiful and peaceful place.


----------



## aus59tex (Apr 27, 2015)

Thoughts and prayers to you and your family John.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this. May God give you comfort and peace.


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

Very sorry to hear this. Praying for you and your family.


----------



## dfish (May 31, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

Shocking and sad news. Thank you for taking time to let us know here on 2cool, so we can grieve with you and your family. Wishing you the best recovery possible. 
.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

sorry for your loss


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Sad for you, prayers up to make you strong to get through this very difficult times.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Take one day at a time, one foot in front of the other and just keep going. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

Sorry for your loss. Prayers sent.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

That suxs! My prayers are sent.


----------



## kaptin krunch (May 23, 2004)

Prayers for you and your family


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

Prayers to You and Family.


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

sorry for your loss
prayers sent


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

prayers to you my brother.


----------



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

So sorry to hear the news, prayers to you and your family. I lost my wife two years ago Dec 6th. Today would have been our 30 year anniversary. Reach out to others and let people help you. I was amazed at the 2cool family. You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## judweiser (May 22, 2004)

Man, so sorry, Prayers sent.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

May the love and peace of the Lord be with you and all your family. There are no words that will ease the pain, brother. I sincerely wish there was but please know you have a community of friends here that will help every way possible and offer untold support in prayers and deeds if you need. Each day will get a little better as you live and accept what happened...there will be sunshine again and her loving memory will live with you in love and peace forever.


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sorry for lose! Sending prayers your way!


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

So sorry to hear this. Iâ€™ll definitely keep you in my prayers.


----------



## phiz83 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Condolences.*

That news was terrible even to read. My sincere condolences and heartfelt wishes for you. What a tough break. Keep us posted.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Man I'm sorry for your loss bubba.


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss. Stay strong.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Totally speechless. Prayers.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Sharkchum,
My heart goes out to you bud. Hang in there and if you need someone to talk to you will always us to lean on. You will be in my families prayers.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Just hearing the sad news. Sorry for your loss. Prayers sent.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

I am so sorry. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

Prayers!


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Very sorry for the loss


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

thoughts and prayers sent


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Prayer sent for you and your family. My sincerest condolences also.


----------



## FSSU3 (Nov 18, 2015)

No words can change the way you feel right now, but it looks as if you have a great support group of people hear on 2CF that are sending lots of love and prayers. God has a plan for everyone, my heart and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Prayers to you man. I can't even imagine what you are feeling. God has a plan for all of us. Sometimes it is hard to see in moments like this. But it is there and if we are willing to accept it after grieving we will find the way. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

So sorry to hear this. Will keep you and your family in my prayers.
God Bless


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I personally set up a new forum for helping friends that might need our help after exchanging PM's with many of you today. I have never met John or his wife in person, but several of you have. If you would like to link to his fundraiser there or through a conversational text link in an existing thread here ( like this ), feel free. I was unsatisfied with my answer about this today as well as that of a friend of a LEO that passed away recently. I hope this helps.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Mont said:


> I personally set up a new forum for helping friends that might need our help after exchanging PM's with many of you today. I have never met John or his wife in person, but several of you have. If you would like to link to his fundraiser there or through a conversational text link in an existing thread here ( like this ), feel free. I was unsatisfied with my answer about this today as well as that of a friend of a LEO that passed away recently. I hope this helps.


Done deal, thanks Mont. Guys, here is a hyper link to the new forum that Mont has set up with a link for Sharkchum's wife's memorial fund.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=16226018#post16226018


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

I wouldn't really know what to say to you except that it really hurts me to think about this happening to you,trying to put myself you your shoes, Very sorry for your loss and I truly hope and pray that you can be strong enough to somehow make it through this,,, My prayers are with you and your familyâ€¦..


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss John.


----------



## FishinCowboy (Sep 8, 2010)

Praying for you and the family


----------



## SWANY (Jun 8, 2009)

I could not imagine.......I'm so sorry, keep family and friends close, and we all will keep you in our prayers


----------



## troutmauler (Dec 7, 2006)

Can't imagine how you are feeling. Will say a prayer for you and your family!


----------



## hunter98 (May 26, 2008)

Prayers for you and your family


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

So sorry to hear this.... Condolences to the family


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

So sorry to hear. Prayers sent.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Sorry for your loss John.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Very sorry for your loss.

TH


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Sharkchum, I have never met you, but have read many of your posts. You are a very generous man who is always helping someone out. I usually don't post on threads of this nature because I never know what to say. I can't imagine what you are going through. My prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. May God Bless you and your family and give you peace during this difficult time.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

I wish you peace during thus time


----------



## Flippin' Crazee (May 14, 2015)

Prayers for you to have the strength to deal with this trying year. I couldn't imagine what you are going through, i'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Loss for words but felt compelled to post up in support of you. May the Lord give you the guidance you need right now. Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Words are not enough at times like these. Know we are here for you.


----------



## Retired Hazmat (Jul 31, 2011)

Prayers for and your family.


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

So Terrible...
RIP
SO sorry


----------



## Ratred20 (Apr 11, 2007)

My prayers go out to you and your family. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss John. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of your wife. May God comfort you and your family in this most difficult time in your lives.


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

Sorry for your loss

If you need for anything, just ask


----------



## Salty Stump (Mar 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Sure don't know what to say, this is such an unexpected shock. Hang in there John and lean on your friends and family and the incredible 2Cool family. We sometimes give each other hell, but we are always here to help when it counts.


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

Sorry for your loss John


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

My deepest condolences and prayers go out to you and your family. I can't imagine what you are going through. If you need anything please send me a PM I mean anything.


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Our sincere condolences and prayer are with you. If we can do anything to help, please feel free to contact me. So sorry to hear and again, prayers for you and the family.


----------



## BigFishinTank (May 30, 2015)

Sorry for your loss Shark. There is nothing anyone can say that will make it better, so I won't try. All I can do is let you know that I and my family and prayer group will be lifting you up. God bless you brother.
:texasflag


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

From my family to yours, our sincerest condolences and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

sorry for your loss. As you know, we will help


----------



## redbuffalo (Jul 9, 2013)

You are in our thoughts. So sorry for your lost.


----------



## jaybee193 (Feb 11, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss. Prayers sent.......


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

sorry for your loss


----------



## Cavjock22 (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss..


----------



## livintofish (Dec 4, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Prayers sent for your famly


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

May the Lord bless her, you and all the rest of the family. So sorry.


----------



## smak90 (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss Sharkchum. I can't begin to imagine what you are going through. Just know you have a lot of friends on here who you've never met who are thinking of you and sending prayers your way.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, prayers sent.


----------



## mangomania (Nov 12, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. Just remember she is in a much better place. It's hard to focus on the good things at this point in time but try to stay positive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

So sorry for your loss...


----------



## bajabob (May 14, 2013)

Sorry for your lost our prayers are with you!


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

I cannot imagine. Truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh Sharkchum, I haven't been online and just saw this. I am so, so sorry for your loss. Please accept my sincerest condolences.


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

So sorry. Prayers for you and family.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Sorry for your loss 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I hope you and your family can find peace and comfort. Very sorry for your loss


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

Prayers for comfort and healing for you and yours.


----------



## mustbgr8full (Apr 16, 2015)

WOW I cannot imagine how this must feel, I am really sorry for your loss. Our thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

Sorry to hear sir. Prayers.


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

I am very sorry to hear this, It will be tough but I know your family, friends and fishing friends will be there for you. God bless you and your family.


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

Terrible to hear things like this. Condolences.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

So very sorry to hear. Prayers for you and family.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

So sorry to hear this news John! My thoughts and prayers are with you my friend!


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

Im so sorry for your loss, yall are in my prayers.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Prayers sent for you and your family. God Bless you brother.

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Sorry for your loss. Prayers coming your way brother.


----------

